# rooting



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok I just wanted to know if there's another way to root other then adb. Last time I rooted I used adb, but now I want to root again and don't feel like doing the long process or is adb the safest and fastest way?


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Always the best way IMO, that way if something does go wrong, you know what it is. Just copy and paste the commands. It only takes like ten minutes.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh ok, does it matter what firmware you have or all software stuff.Just to make sure.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure I understand the question. Just follow Jcases method at android police. Sorry no link, I'm on my phone. And go to the irc channel if you get stuck. Android people are always there to help.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

http://revolutionary.io


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at the revolutionary rooting way it looks pretty easy...so I was trying to say does it matter what firmware version etc that's on your phone that will prevent from rooting. I hope that helped.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> Yeah I was looking at the revolutionary rooting way it looks pretty easy...so I was trying to say does it matter what firmware version etc that's on your phone that will prevent from rooting. I hope that helped.


Just the hboot version, but I don't think there is an OTA pushed hboot that hasn't been unlockable by revolutionary (there's only two, 1.04.0000 and 1.05.0000).


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Same goes with adb way right ?


----------



## musician1976 (Aug 26, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> http://revolutionary.io


I just tried that on my Thunderbolt and it showed S-OFF in HBoot but when I go to Busybox Installer or Superuser is still shows that I'm not rooted, am I forgetting something?


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

musician1976 said:


> I just tried that on my Thunderbolt and it showed S-OFF in HBoot but when I go to Busybox Installer or Superuser is still shows that I'm not rooted, am I forgetting something?


Video Tutorial for Revolutionary


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

"musician1976 said:


> I just tried that on my Thunderbolt and it showed S-OFF in HBoot but when I go to Busybox Installer or Superuser is still shows that I'm not rooted, am I forgetting something?


You need to flash the su zip file linked on the Revolutionary page. Revolutionary just gives s-off and custom recovery not root. You have to flash the Su zip afterward root. Sorry I don't have a link to the su zip but it shouldn't be hard to find.

Edit: found the link 
http://goo-inside.me/superuser/su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip


----------



## steelersfan (Jul 16, 2011)

When I got everything to work right until i rebooted into clockworkmod recovery. It would stick at the htc screen and wouldn't go into clockworkmod recovery. Is there any reason that this would happen? I battery pulled but had no success. however it would say connecting to pdanet? would installing pdanet for a litttle while solve the problem?
thanks


----------

